# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Tưng bừng Tết té nước ở Thái Lan - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Vào Tết mừng năm mới ở Thái Lan, người dân sẽ đổ ra đường và té nước để tỏ lòng thành kính với Phật và những người cao tuổi trong gia đình.*



Ngày Tết cổ truyền ở Thái Lan còn được gọi là tết Songkran, thường được tổ chức từ ngày 13 đến 15/4 hàng năm để đón năm mới. Vào những ngày này, người dân sẽ đổ ra đường và mặc sức tát nước.



Một vị khách nước ngoài đến thăm quan Thái Lan đúng đợt tết Songkran ôm một khẩu súng nước, đeo kính to để không bị nước té vào mắt.



Đây là thời điểm người Thái tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Phật, dọn dẹp nhà cửa, té nước vào người cao tuổi nhằm tỏ lòng tôn kính.



Trong tết Songkran, người dân sẽ té nước lên nhau bằng xô, súng phun nước, bóng... Những người càng được té nhiều nước càng may mắn.



Một phụ nữ Thái trong lễ hội Songkran ở tỉnh Narathiwat, miền nam Thái Lan.



Tết té nước của Thái Lan mang tính chất cộng đồng nhiều hơn so với Tết cổ truyền một số nước châu Á như Việt Nam và Trung Quốc - thường hướng về gia đình.



Vì thế đây cũng là dip để du khách tới chứng kiến và tham gia lễ hội.



Các nghi thức như gội rửa băng nước hay rót nước vào tay trong dịp lễ hội đều được thực hiện để cầu may.



Nhóm thiếu nữ đang bắn súng nước với khách nước ngoài ở phố Khao San. Khao San được xem là phố "tây ba lô" ở Thái Lan.
_Theo ngoisao_


_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## nguyetnt

thick cái trò súng nc....

----------


## lunas2

thick cái trò súng nc....

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Vui nhỉ
Hồi bé khoái nhất là khoản cầm súng nước bắn nhau  :cuoi1:

----------


## thanhmabo

Mình đi Thái 2 lần mà không thấy lễ hội này, phải đi tháng mấy mới tham gia được ta

----------


## khoaimoc

ơ té nước đi, hồi bé toán bắn súng nước có mực thôi ?

----------


## lovetravel

hay nhỉ? trông vui thật đấy

----------


## pystravel

> ơ té nước đi, hồi bé toán bắn súng nước có mực thôi ?


Thang tư hàng năm bạn ơi, vào tầm 15/4. Năm sau bạn nhất định nên đi vì cực vui. Tết té nước của người Thái sau người Lào 1 ngày nên đi bằng đường bộ sang Viên Chăn trước sau đó đi tiếp sang Đông Bắc Thái (Udon Thani) chơi tết té nước tiếp. Ở bến xe nước ngầm có open bus đi Viên Chăn hàng ngày rất tiện đấy  :tongue:

----------

